# maintenance for a Lionel 2379?



## olwhatshisface (Nov 26, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Obviously, I'm a newbie here.
I have a original Lionel 2379 Rio Grande set that was originally purchased by my grandfather, and passed to my father, and then to me.
With my son turning 2, I decided to set up the train under the tree this year, but it's been mothballed since my dad died in 1998.
Clearly it needs to be lubricated, and possibly cleaned. However, I do not have any directions for the set, so it's a bit unclear exactly where I should lube/oil it. I'm a bit afraid to oil/lube it, since it's so old, and I want to pass it along to my son when it's time.
Also, I'd like to take off the shell to give it a cleaning, but I'm not sure how to do that, and don't want to risk damaging it with my stupidity!
Any and all advice would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance and Happy Holidays


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Whats ...

Welcome to the forum. Nothin' puts a smile on a kids face like a train around the tree!

Here's some Lionel tech specs on your loco (both A and B units):

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/2379p.htm

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/2379c.htm

(You can view each page as individual pdf's with the Olsen's site, but you can't print them so easily.)

Some generalized info on servicing motors (might not totally apply to your diesel)

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=627

Have a read, then post back with any specific questions. It'll be helpful if you post specific pics of your loco and set along with your questions.

Make sure Santa sticks some good presents under that tree, too!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Since you are asking this question I presume the old manual is long gone.
You can print one out here. Just scroll to the Basic 0/027 manual on the page.

Nice motor page TJ.:thumbsup:


----------

